
IdeaStorm Forces Dell Once Again, This Time to Bring Windows XP Back - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/19/ideastorm-forces-dell-once-again-this-time-to-bring-windows-xp-back/
======
dfranke
I wonder what recently happened within Dell management that has caused them
suddenly to start listening to their customers.

